# Player/DM looking for group (Madison, WI)



## Glade Riven (Dec 28, 2010)

I am looking for a group in the Madison, WI area (essentually, Dane County). Right now the books I have are 3.5/Pathfinder, but I've played Star Wars Saga & 4e as well, and would be willing to learn other systems (as a player).

I am willing to DM a Pathfinder or D20 based game, since those are the books I have access to.


----------

